# 3-2-1 country ribs.....



## vman (Aug 7, 2006)

i have a bunch of country style ribs in my freezer. they are not a rack, they are each cut seperately. anyone try 3-2-1 with seperate ribs before?
any suggestions/advice? i'd rather smoke them than bbq them, and planning for the weekend. i've done racks before, but never seperated ribs.
Vman


----------



## Dutch (Aug 7, 2006)

Vman, check through the Pork Forum. Someone did some Country Style ribs 321 style a while back and posted a thread.


----------



## vman (Aug 8, 2006)

Dutch, thanks for the idea...i must be brain-dead after work today..LOL.
found a thread with pics by Doug123 that was about 1 1/2 months old,  it seems 321 worked "more than well" for him with the country style ribs.
i will see how it works for me this weekend.


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 9, 2006)

Good luck on them ribs, and keep us up to date on the results.  Not going to be cooking this weekend, so I will need to get my smoke infusion from here.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 10, 2006)

Good luck with them ribs Vman.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 10, 2006)

Good luck vman.  Country style ribs are one of my favorites.  Love that butt. 8)


----------



## vman (Aug 13, 2006)

change of plans for todays smoke!!
shop-rite had some good loooking pork spare-ribs on sale for 1.49/lb in bulk packs so i couldn't resist. rubbed them a store bought honey/bbq rub i have in the cabinet but added paprika, a touch of red pepper, and onion powder. doing them 3-2-1 with hickory....just leaving them alone for the first 3 hours, than made of mop of butter, fresh garlic, maple syrup, paprika, mustard, and italian seasoning for the foiled 2 hours. i may put some bbq sauce on them for the final hour.

here they are after 2 hours when i added more wood and water.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks good, Vman. Can't wait to see the end results. Is there a reason that you don't mop/spray your ribs during the first three hours? Just curious.


----------



## oillogger (Aug 13, 2006)

vman,

A couple of questions, first, is that a GOSM Wide Body you are using?  Also ,it appears that you positioned your food grates as low as possible.  Why low instead of high?

:?:


----------



## vman (Aug 13, 2006)

hi Dutch,
when i do the 321, i leave them alone for the first 3 hours and let the rub and smoke do their thing...i feel if i mop it i will lose/block some smoke penetration and will lose some rub in run-off from the mop. the foiled 2 hours with the mop is plenty of time to get the mop enhancement into and onto the meat and get the out side of the meat juicy. than the last hour i brush on some bbq sauce, add more wood, and try to get the smoker temp to about 200-210......that helps keeps the sauce from becoming rock-hard over the 1 hour period. the first 5 hours i try to keep it at 225-240.
thats just my method/opinion of 321.......i'm not saying it is the best way to do it, it is just the way i do it.
as always, i will take feedback!!! never too old to try and learn!!
wil post pics later on, they are in the foil now and will be taking them out of the foil in about 1/2 hour...will post pics of the "post-foil" stage if u want.


----------



## vman (Aug 13, 2006)

hi oillogger, it is not the wide body, 16" i think. 
my GOSM has 4 grate positions,  i do not like using the very top grate position unless i must because the vent is right above the top grate and IMO, there is a "dead-spot" in the center area of the grate where the area is deprived of even heat and smoke since it is being sucked up towards the vent.


----------



## vman (Aug 13, 2006)

the pic came out a lil dark, but here it is after 2 hours in foil with the mop, the bones are falling off!! hooooah!!
brushed with a brown sugar bbq sauce and back in for another hour with fresh smoke and 200-210 temp.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 13, 2006)

Man, what I would give for smell - a - vision right now. :D 

Those are some fine looking ribs.


----------



## vman (Aug 13, 2006)

cajunsmoker, thanks for the compliment!! i believe smell-a-vision is in the works after hi-def-tv is perfected!!..LOL

here is the finished product (bruuuuuuurp!...excuse me!!..LOL)


----------



## riz9 (Aug 15, 2006)

Beautiful ribs v-man.  I give those ribs a perfect 10.

Thanks for all the pics


----------

